# Roborovski Hamsters needing homes- Bristol



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Contact/organisation details:

Mickelmarsh Mouse House, Bristol
Website:mickelmarshmouse
mickelmarsh-mice(at)hotmail(dot)co(dot)uk

Does the animal have rescue back up: Yes
Location: BS5, Bristol

Species: ROBOROVSKI DWARF HAMSTER
Number of groups: 3

Group: 1
Number of animals: 1
Will the group be split: N/A
Sex: Male
Age(s): Unknown
Name(s): Ryzard
Colours: Standard
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Transferred from another rescue
Temperament: Bit wary of people, needs an understanding home where he can be left to his own devices. 
Medical problems: None apparent

Group: 2
Number of animals: 2
Will the group be split: No
Sex: Male
Age(s): Young
Name(s): Stewie and Dumpling
Colours: Standard
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Transferred from another rescue
Temperament: Typical lively robos.
Medical problems: None apparent

Group: 3
Number of animals: 2
Will the group be split: No
Sex: Male
Age(s): Young
Name(s): Richard and Jeremy
Colours: Standard 
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Transferred from another rescue
Temperament: Typical lively robos.
Medical problems: None apparent


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Ryzard









Stewie









Dumpling









Jeremy and Richard


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Ryzard was obviously older than we originally thought and passed away in his sleep.
Stewie and Dumpling, Jeremy and Richard are all still looking for homes.


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

We also have a single male (James) looking for a new home.


----------



## reggie-ronnie (Oct 10, 2009)

Its a shame there not closer


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Richard + Jeremy have now been rehomed.
Stewie + Dumpling and James are still looking.


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Still looking.


----------

